

More than Money... Matter. - dariusmonsef
http://hellobubs.com/post/21354507373/more-than-money-matter

======
ericnakagawa
We try to track our users level happiness by using basic metrics like time on
site, times people share. We're still working out our own formula for doing
what matters means to us. We think we're getting there.

Would be interesting to hear about pitch decks that include a "happiness
quotient" or some metric tied to the emotion level of their users.

In the long term, I'm curious if focusing on this sort of metric is good for
business.

~~~
aepstein
Reminds me of Dharmesh Shah's talk at SXSW where he shared the-one-metric-to-
rule-them-all that they developed at HubSpot to measure success for everyone
on the team (from sales people to developers): CHI (Customer Happiness Index).

The concept is that everything the business does should be focused around the
goal of increasing customer happiness, and this single metric aligns
everyone's motives around the goal.

You can learn more here: [http://www.hubspot.com/agency-partners/partner-
definition-pa...](http://www.hubspot.com/agency-partners/partner-definition-
pages/what-is-CHI/)

